

How Microsoft went from 30 million Windows Live bloggers to 300,000 - bond
http://venturebeat.com/2010/09/30/only-300k-of-7m-microsoft-live-spaces-blogs-will-move-to-wordpress-com/

======
Tichy
In theory, Wordpress should run on Windows servers, too? If they could get
Wordpress to use Azure, it would be a really impressive showcase.

